# Former Police Officer Sentenced For Rape



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Meaney Gets 6 To 10 Years_

*LOWELL, Mass. -- *A former Woburn police officer was sentenced Friday to six to 10 years for the rape and assault of a Woburn woman.

Paul Meaney, 44, was convicted March 24 of two counts of aggravated rape, four counts of indecent assault and battery on person over 14, and breaking and entering during the nighttime to commit a felony.

In June 2003, Meaney broke into the 23-year-old victim's apartment and assaulted her, according to a statement from the Middlesex District Attorney's office. She tried to escape, but, according to the statement, Meaney held her down and raped her repeatedly.

The victim, who knew Meaney, called the Woburn police the next day and Meaney was arrested without incident, prosecutors said.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

